# Lumi's "showing some leg"...



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Wow that IS short!!! LOL But she can take it!

Can I make a suggestion though? Next time you feel the urge to groom, can you just pop over here to our house instead??? I've got a couple of blank canvasses just waiting for an artist like you to deal with them


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Wasn't Lumi Purple last week? does that color wash out?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just love what you REAL groomers can do with your skills! I am going to standby and watch cute little Lumi grow into her Conti. op:In the meantime, I will try to keep Chagall from oogling her. :eyebrows:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> I just love what you REAL groomers can do with your skills! I am going to standby and watch cute little Lumi grow into her Conti. op:In the meantime, I will try to keep Chagall from oogling her. :eyebrows:


We're gonna have to give Chagall a blindfold.... too many tasty "treats" for him to see.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Lumi must be working out I see nice muscle development on her. The lines are perfect, can't wait to see her grow into her conti


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

hopetocurl said:


> *We're gonna have to give Chagall a blindfold*.... too many tasty "treats" for him to see.


I just tried what you suggested....:becky:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> I just tried what you suggested....:becky:


He's handsome even blindfolded!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> I just tried what you suggested....:becky:


Bet he wasn't amused!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It'll be fun to watch your pattern grow in!!! Can you stand not grabbing a clipper that long? LOL!!! The constant need to 'tweak' here & there would be my downfall so I don't dare touch Molly's hair!!!! One little 'divot' would have me in tears! Hahahaha!!!!


P.S. Molly says......."Chagall, it's perfectly ok to be 'Polyamorous'! After all, we identify with the 'City of Love'...Paris, don't we?!!!!"
OOOOHHHH LA LA!!!!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Manxcat*, I would love to! The girls and I have an arrangement; I pay for all our local expenses like food, trips to the pet store, gas in car, and they fund all our travels. Considering how long they've been getting a free ride, I'm sure they've saved up plenty for a trip across the pond! I'll just go check their accounts. : P

*Hopetocurl*, I dyed Lumi several months ago and up until about two weeks ago she still had some color on her longest parts of her ears and topknot. But since that's been shaved off she's remained white. The last video I posted in the grooming section was a few months old. : ) There are color options that wash out pretty quickly, though!

*Chagall's Mom* and *Hopetocurl*, Lumi has got plenty of "treats" to be oogled right now - she's in heat! It was actually pretty tricky to get any pictures of her that were still PG with that naked hiney. She's got quite a "display" from most angles! : P

*CT Girl*, that is SO good to hear!! We've been working hard to get/keep muscles on her back end. She favors the front due to her luxating patella. I feel like this is the best shape she's been in for a while and it's just in time for spring, so we can really stay active and beef up her legs! I was worried this cut wouldn't flatter her because she's a little weak in the rear, and here it is for the world to see. But I've actually found the opposite these last few days, I love watching her little butt move and she's got more muscle than I thought. It's kind of a confidence builder. "Luxating Pa-who?! I'm a show dog and you better believe it!"


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*MollyMuiMa*, that's where I'm very lucky to have two! I can't say for sure how long I can stick with growing Lumi out since I have groomer's ADD, but at least I'll have Amala to play with when the temptation is strong! Haha Amala just got a new style today, actually!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> P.S. Molly says......."Chagall, it's perfectly ok to be 'Polyamorous'! After all, we identify with the 'City of Love'...Paris, don't we?!!!!"
> OOOOHHHH LA LA!!!!!



_Good! Because I love Polly, too! :kiss: And Lumi and Amala and Willow and Molly (still,_ of course_) and all the poodle beauties!_~ Chagall

*PammiPoodle*: Does Lumi ever get any irritation from the close clipping? I have a far off fantasy of trying a Conti (probably HCC) on Chagall at some point. I would have to shave parts I have never shaved on him before. I only use a #10 or #15 on his face, he's such a tender boy he's otherwise prone to razor rash. I am leery of how his skin will fare.:wilt:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Lumi had irritation once (that got crusty - ouch), and another time or two had a pink patch. It was almost always simply because I didn't move the clippers smoothly enough over a boney part of her face. She has teeny tiny little cheek and jaw bones that are less like "raised lumps" and more like "pokey points" under her skin. I've learned how to carefully navigate her face, and can do so with a 40. But, even for this trim I only shaved her face with a 9 and 10 in reverse (more sensitive areas with a 9). She's had her face with a 40 many times but it's been months, if not an entire year, so I'm treating her skin like puppy skin. On her body, since I'd never gone shorter than a 7 blade before, I started first with a 9 in reverse. I only did one rear leg and rosette the first day because it took me ages since I was trying to figure out the right placement, and I thought Lumi had been patient enough for one day! On the second day I used a 10 in reverse since everything seemed to have been fine with the 9. She's still fine. : ) So, it's really just a matter of easing your dog into it, and you may ultimately find they have a "limit", or you have one! It's tricky to gently shave with a 30 or 40, so if it's not working out then just use a longer blade and all is well! Honestly, I think a CC would look fine even if a 7 was used for the clipper work. Who says it has to be skin or bust? : P You might still want to use a 10 or something around the lines to make the pattern pop. I imagine if Lumi was in this clip in the winter, her legs could be covered in a quarter inch or so.

I would *love* to see Chagall in a CC or HCC!! I think either would be so easy to transition into after you've had your fun with the Scandi!! And I am just so thrilled he's in a Scandi. One of my very favorite trims - and it's just gorgeous on him!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh *PammiPoodle*, I really do wish you lived next door! I very much appreciate your guidance, _thank you! _I think I'll have to give up coffee for week before attempting the Conti, gotta keep those hands steady! And I will _definitely _follow your advice and take my time with it. I used to be so cuckoo about bathing, blow drying and doing the entire groom all in one shot. I have since relaxed my 'standards' for grooming my mini and spread it out over two or three days, for _both_ our sakes! No sense in stressing either of us out. I just can't imagine how you pro groomers and show folks do it with the clock ticking! I would be an even_ more _haggard version of myself. And that's really scary thought! :scared:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*One month's growth!*

Well, it's been one month almost to the day! Check out Lumi "then and now". She only has about an additional half inch of hair, but what a difference it makes! Also, look at her toenails. I've been doing them almost daily this month with the dremel and they've really shrunk back. I'd love to see her with "button" nails some day!

I am so glad we're doing this cut. She looks beautiful in it and it totally says "Look at me, I'm a special dog!!" Hahaha This week she'll be going to rehab again, it's been a month since they last saw her. Can't wait for them to see how nicely the cut has grown in! I don't think it was very impressive on her first visit. : P














And, yes, I totally just groomed her in my bathrobe. It was a spur of the moment groom! Lumi never even saw it coming. : P


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She looks sooooooo cute!!!!!!!! 
The hair grew so fast!! I remember "it was the other day" when you started this thread and she is so fluffy already!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

It's time for "Random Bathrobe Grooming with PammiPoodle!" Well, why work at home if you can't use the benefits!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

PammiPoodle said:


> And, yes, I totally just groomed her in my bathrobe. It was a spur of the moment groom! Lumi never even saw it coming. : P


Yeah I've been known to groom in my bathrobe too lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

She's looking good Pammipoodle! Can't believe how has the fur has grown, I'm with Lou thinking it was only a short time ago!

Oh, nice bathrobe :biggrin:


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

How much difference a half an inch of hair makes on a little dog eh? You would hardly even notice it on a bigger dog! 

She looks real cute with that haircut now


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Goodness! What a difference! She looks adorable, and I LOVE that you groomed her in your bathrobe!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! This cut really suits her!! Also, yes, that bathrobe is one of my favorite possessions! Hahaha I remember I got it for Christmas when Lumi was also pink. Of course I put it on immediately, and Lumi plopped herself on my lap and blended right in. Haha, it was "meant to be"!

*Wild Kitten*, that is honestly why I chose to get a Toy! I knew I wanted to do all different styles and I wanted the fastest transition speed I could get! A Standard and Toy will both grow about 3 inches in the same amount of time, but it goes so much further on a Toy!! : D


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She has great legs! She looks very fit.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Two months' growth!*

It's been another month, and Lumi's still rockin' the Conti! When I just pulled up this old thread and saw the first picture, it was almost unsettling - she looks so strange to me now without her hair! Here's the timeline of hair growth again!

Setting the lines; she had about 1/4 inch of hair when we started.



One month of growth:



Two months of growth:



Is it just me, or does she get more smug as her cut grows in?! Hahaha The last two pictures are a really great example of how a style can hide/accentuate different features. Her rosettes are way too big in the newest picture, and the result is that her whole hind end is overpowered. I don't know if Lumi's rump and tail set are the best, but they certainly don't need to be hidden away like that. I have to tighten up those rosettes and show off her butt again! Also in the newest picture, I really cleaned up the line from her ear to her chest to add as much length to her neck as I could. She has a really short neck, and it's a bit of a ewe neck, so I can't even bring the shaved line very low. Her coat is definitely masking a lot of flaws in that area!

Here's a different angle; first cut:



One month later:



Two months:



And I didn't actually groom in my bathrobe today!! But after I finished washing the pups, I threw all my grooming clothes in the washer and got back in my pajamas (it's my day off, after all!), and then I remembered that I wanted to take pictures. Hahaha


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So so cute!!! She grows coat fast!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is really interesting to see the rate the hair grows documented this way. Thanks for the update. Lumi looks great and at least you can make the rosettes smaller, nothing but time would fix things if they were too small.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This is a great thread!!! To comfort people that has to get their poodles shaved (been there  through coat change) it shows that hair DOES grow back!!  LOL faster than ya may think 

Thanks!! 

Lovely velvety-looking coat!! Just want to hug her!! Lumi looks great! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> _Good! Because I love Polly, too! :kiss: And Lumi and Amala and Willow and Molly (still,_ of course_) and all the poodle beauties!_~ Chagall
> 
> *PammiPoodle*: Does Lumi ever get any irritation from the close clipping? I have a far off fantasy of trying a Conti (probably HCC) on Chagall at some point. I would have to shave parts I have never shaved on him before. I only use a #10 or #15 on his face, he's such a tender boy he's otherwise prone to razor rash. I am leery of how his skin will fare.:wilt:


Clean sharp blades. Do before bath. Apply skin works cream by coat handler after.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh *PammiPoodle*, I really do wish you lived next door! I very much appreciate your guidance, _thank you! _I think I'll have to give up coffee for week before attempting the Conti, gotta keep those hands steady! And I will _definitely _follow your advice and take my time with it. I used to be so cuckoo about bathing, blow drying and doing the entire groom all in one shot. I have since relaxed my 'standards' for grooming my mini and spread it out over two or three days, for _both_ our sakes! No sense in stressing either of us out. I just can't imagine how you pro groomers and show folks do it with the clock ticking! I would be an even_ more _haggard version of myself. And that's really scary thought! :scared:


There is an excellent DVD on how to do continental by styling sessions. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PammiPoodle said:


> Is it just me, or does she get more smug as her cut grows in?!


 I really appreciate seeing Lumi's trim grow in, just as you envisioned it! :clap2: From the look on her darling little face, I think Lumi is quite impressed too. :beauty: I'll revisit this thread when I get impatient changing between trim styles. I get _so_ antsy waiting for hair to grow in certain places (hocks!). :frown: Lumi really does look adorable in her Conti and I_ like_ that she knows it!:dog:



ItzaClip said:


> Clean sharp blades. Do before bath. Apply skin works cream by coat handler after.


 Thanks! All great advice I already adhere to.  I have found Skin Works to be _the best_ product on the market for soothing and preventing razor burn/redness. I learned about it here years ago from a member named* Rowan*, she was a wealth of information on all things poodle. (She is also the one who gave me the idea/push/courage to home groom!):adore:



ItzaClip said:


> There is an excellent DVD on how to do continental by styling sessions.


Oh yes, I love Jay and Sue!! Super Styling Sessions DVD Series - Show Trims | The Continental - YouTube
There's another Conti video I also like by Julie Pantages for the placement of lines.
Placement and Lines - YouTube


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought Russell was in the shortest conti ever ... nice to see what a little time can do


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It seems to me, although I haven't done it, that starting with it short is a good way to make sure you have the lines set right for the pattern.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I love being able to finally practice the continental myself. But by the time I've felt with mats from coat change and get side tracked with color I never completely finish her... Oh well next week! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Love the hearts and the color ItzaClip!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Those are some muscley thighs.  Good thing it's summer!
Itza, Wow. That's some deep color. I want to go with you on a walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> I love being able to finally practice the continental myself. But by the time I've felt with mats from coat change and get side tracked with color I never completely finish her... Oh well next week!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



OMG! Amazing color, what brand do you use? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> OMG! Amazing color, what brand do you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is the opawz brand from the UK. Made for dogs. Non oxidizing semi permanent ( you will have to cut it out) and it's the blue purple then pink. Where it's darker blue at the bottom of teal is where it overlapped the old pink.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

